# 50% bonus for converting StarPoints to US Airways miles



## duke (May 28, 2009)

FROM FlyerTalk:  Until July 31, 2009 US Airways Dividend Miles are offering a 50% mileage bonus on top of the SPG 25% bonus for conversion of StarPoints to miles.

US Airways miles can be used on several other partner airlines.

You need to register for this promotion BEFORE converting miles with SPG.

http://www.usairways.com/awa/profiles/dmpromotionsregister.aspx?promocode=SB09

SO:  100,000 StarPoints = 187,500 US Airways miles.
ALSO: Be careful, it is not so easy to get flights with miles on US Airways.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I wonder if I can get a RT ticket from SFO-LHR August 24th (returning Sept 10th) using this promotion?

SFO-LHR is still costing about $820pp RT (non-stop) for this time - but should (hopefully) drop to below $600

added:
PP Economy : $170 fee/tax and 100K FF miles (currently about $800pp RT - 1 stop PHI)
PP 1st/Envoy: $234 fee/tax and 160K FF miles (currently about $2900pp RT - 1 stop PHI)

using fuzzy math - 1st/Envoy may be worthwhile - I do not see how economy would be.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> PP Economy : $170 fee/tax and 100K FF miles (currently about $800pp RT - 1 stop PHI)
> PP 1st/Envoy: $234 fee/tax and 160K FF miles (currently about $2900pp RT - 1 stop PHI)



Interesting promo - I may have to sign up for an account and deposit some miles. But, your quoted costs looked high to me so I found this:

Between North America** or Hawaii and Europe
Mileage Saver: 50,000 
 Standard: 100,000
Mileage Saver: 80,000 
 Standard: 160,000​
The 50/100 is for coach and 80/160 for first. So if you plan in advance and get a bit lucky you can save half the miles for the trip. I tend to change my travel dates when using FF to get this benefit.


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2009)

Actually, like promo looks great. I was planning on using 120,000 miles from Delta for that flight, but this might be a better solution.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2009)

I think the promo has value - just doesn't work for our schedule at this point.  Wish they offered it months ago.  Anyway - not sure I want to make a stop in PHI (cept maybe 1st class for cheap points...).  This is the only flight I have left to make.

I have only 6K USAir points (expiring) and they want me to spend $100 to keep them. (why would someone do that...?)

How long does it take to transfer and get usable FreqFlyer points?


----------



## philemer (May 28, 2009)

duke said:


> ALSO: Be careful, it is not so easy to get flights with miles on US Airways.



It's easier when you factor in their partners. If one of their partners is an option for you, that is. I like UA so I have two choices. 

Now, I just have to decide if it's worth it to exchange 20K SPG for 37,500 US (and partners) miles. Hmmmm.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 29, 2009)

philemer said:


> It's easier when you factor in their partners. If one of their partners is an option for you, that is. I like UA so I have two choices.



Isn't the exchange for UA 2:1?
Are yopu saying that you can convert 1:1 for USAir and then use USAir to UA at 1:1?

How long does it take to get SPs converted?

How does the maximum work - they state a conversion limit, but I see no time-limit?


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Are yopu saying that you can convert 1:1 for USAir and then use USAir to UA at 1:1?
> 
> How long does it take to get SPs converted?
> 
> How does the maximum work - they state a conversion limit, but I see no time-limit?



The last time we converted SP to US miles it took about a week for the points to show up in our US Airways account. 

You are allowed to transfer 79,999 SP to US Airways per 24 hour period. The two accounts must be the same name and address. 

We transferred 60,000 starpoints last night into our US Airways account. We are going to Maui next summer and these "bonus" miles are a good deal for us East Coast people.


----------



## Kamehameha (May 29, 2009)

*US Miles on United*

You can use US Airways Miles to book Star Alliance award flights (like United). Ironically, some flights are even cheaper that way...CONUS to Hawaii on United would be 40,000 United Miles but only 35,000 US miles.

I'm fairly certain there's no way to move miles between the programs account to account.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to be ignorant about this - we do not fly that all that often except to our TSs anymore (and that is just 1x per year per TS).  I have pretty much used up my UA FF miles (going to OGG last year) - but just found out that Robin has about 100K UA FF miles. I have a measely 6K US FF miles that they want $100 to reinstate  (or fly US this weekend) - not going to happen.

*How does one use US FF points to fly on StarAlliance?*
(*A in FT speak - finally figured that out ...)

Meaning... if I were to transfer SPs to US FF using this promo - how does one book on *A using US FF miles.  When I go to the US FF mileage section - I do not see the ability to book using *A carriers.  What am I missing?


----------



## gravitar (May 29, 2009)

You have to call in and make the *A award reservation, you cannot book them online via the USAirways website.


----------



## stevens397 (May 29, 2009)

I'm in the process of transferring miles for two First Class tickets from NY to Greece for next summer.  Yes, they are going to a US Airways account that I NEVER used!  One the flights are listed, I will call and have them book me two FC tickets on their partner Lufthansa.

It works - really.  I remember a few years ago it seemed intimidating.  This was before point devaluations but stay with me here.  I transferred Starpoints to the Cathay Pacific program and had them book me two FC tickets from Newark to Paris on British Air.  Why not just transfer to BA?  Because for the very same seat, Cathay charged 90,000 points while BA charged 150,000!  So why transfer to Lufthansa when I get a 50% bonus by transferring to US  Air and letting them get me the ticket!

People have had issues with AMEX Membership Rewards for years as they wanted American or British Air to be represented.  Well, they're not, but I believe it is Mexicana you can transfer to and do the same as in the example above.  Sometimes you save miles but if the flights are available for their own FF customers, they are available throughout the alliance.


----------



## grgs (May 29, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have a measely 6K US FF miles that they want $100 to reinstate  (or fly US this weekend) - not going to happen.



You can always use some miles to get a magazine subscription--that counts as "activity" and keeps your account alive.  For US Air:

http://xp3.mybonuscenter.com/pxp/hug/05058402/portal.htm?sid=a152a50ad2225843b301de3a683276c2

Glorian


----------



## grgs (May 29, 2009)

Any of you have advice for me?  I'm sitting on about 350K Starpoints--with all my timeshare weeks, I don't really have that much time for hotels.  I keep thinking I've got to transfer some of these Starpoints to miles but have been uncertain how best to proceed.  Next year (Summer 2010), we're planning a trip to Scotland.  It seems like this might be a good time to convert Starpoints to miles.  We live closed to SAN (San Diego), but could also fly out of SNA (Orange County) or LAX.  We could fly into London or Glasgow.  What would be the best airline to go with in terms of Starpoint conversion?

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## myip (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I can now convert some SP to USAIR.   I usually use the miles on United.  This works out very well for me.


----------



## skim118 (May 30, 2009)

grgs said:


> Any of you have advice for me?  I'm sitting on about 350K Starpoints--with all my timeshare weeks, I don't really have that much time for hotels.  I keep thinking I've got to transfer some of these Starpoints to miles but have been uncertain how best to proceed.  Next year (Summer 2010), we're planning a trip to Scotland.  It seems like this might be a good time to convert Starpoints to miles.  We live closed to SAN (San Diego), but could also fly out of SNA (Orange County) or LAX.  We could fly into London or Glasgow.  What would be the best airline to go with in terms of Starpoint conversion?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Glorian



My recommendation for someone who has a lot Starpoints and wants to travel to Scotland in style, would be British Airways;  40,000 Starpoints gives you 50,000 BA miles & can get you upgraded into the amazing Club World sleepers once you buy a BA World Traveller plus ticket;  Converting 80,000 Starpoints will give you a Club World ticket directly without having to upgrade.  You can also get a Coach FF ticket for 40,000 Starpoints.

You can only join BA's Executive Club by either travelling in a Class above Coach or by getting the BA Visa credit card issued by Chase Bank.


----------



## skim118 (May 30, 2009)

myip said:


> Thanks for the info.  I can now convert some SP to USAIR.   I usually use the miles on United.  This works out very well for me.



Thanks for the info & I too want to convert Starpoints for usage on United(3 daily nonstops SFO-Maui).

Later this year Continental miles will become usable on United;  Does anyone know how strong the USair - United Alliance is since I do not want the miles stranded in USair ?


----------



## stevens397 (May 30, 2009)

My strong recommendation is to only transfer those miles you have a definite purpose for in the next 12 months or so.  Nothing is more flexible than Starpoints.  Things can change rapidly but having Starpoints has always allowed me the flexibility to move in the right direction at the right time in terms of getting the flights I wanted.

As I wrote above, I'm transferring a bunch to US Air, but I expect to redeem them within two months for our tickets to Greece, either on US Air or Lufthansa.


----------



## grgs (May 30, 2009)

skim118 said:


> My recommendation for someone who has a lot Starpoints and wants to travel to Scotland in style, would be British Airways;  40,000 Starpoints gives you 50,000 BA miles & can get you upgraded into the amazing Club World sleepers once you buy a BA World Traveller plus ticket;  Converting 80,000 Starpoints will give you a Club World ticket directly without having to upgrade.  You can also get a Coach FF ticket for 40,000 Starpoints.



Sounds like a great way to go!  Probably not for us this time, as there are 4 of us (2 adults; 2 kids).  Your suggestion of the Coach FF ticket is more likely.  Are FF tickets relatively easy to get with BA?  All 4 don't have to be FF--we can pay cash for some.

Thanks again!

Glorian


----------



## stevens397 (May 30, 2009)

I have found BA to be among the easiest to deal with.  Now as I said earlier, I typically transfer my points to Cathay and have them get me the tickets, but it is the same fare bucket and availability.

From the NY area, most of Europe on BA is only 80,000 in Business versus 100,000 getting it thru BA.  Not as good for you Glorian, out in California since their rates are based not on "continents" but on mileage ad I believe it would be in the next tier.  I only mention it here for all of the TUGGERS who live nearer to the East coast.

And I find this works especially well for timesharers.  Why?  Because we're used to planning ahead!


----------



## grgs (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for advice, Steven!

Glorian


----------



## philemer (May 30, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> .
> 
> *How does one use US FF points to fly on StarAlliance?*
> (*A in FT speak - finally figured that out ...)
> ...



If you want to transfer SPG to US go ahead (after you register for the promo). Then *call* US and tell them you want to use your (or wife's) miles for a UA award ticket to XYZ. Check the UA site first and get the flight numbers & days that you want. Have a plan "B" and a plan "C" in case there are no seats available on your first choice. Got it?  Easy, squeezie.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 31, 2009)

Thanks - our times are limited at this point as the non-stop UA flights (SFO-LHR) are few.  No worries - wish they had the promo months ago.  I really should familiarize myself with using FF system and reading FT more.

On the *A FF miles page on the US site - the miles are less than on the UA site itself needed for the same flights - why is that?


----------



## stevens397 (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the world of arbitrage!

Here's another wonderful mismatch.  Let's say you want to fly American Airlines to Europe, pay cash for the ticket and use points to upgrade.  Well, transfer to American and it will cost you points and cash - about $700 round-trip above the price of the ticket.  but transfer to Cathay and have them do it for you and it's points only, no cash!

But you asked "why" and I really have no idea.  Each airline has its own rules and for some reason, those rules are maintained when they secure tickets through their alliance partners.  Yes, there can be a price for all of this.  Most of my trips to Europe have NOT been non-stop but the savings and comfort have been wonderful.  Imagine Business Class non-stop on Continental for 250,000 miles or a stop in London for 80,000 miles (or 65,000 Starwood points!).  To me, it was never an issue.  We've also flown Air France going to Spain and made the stop easier to take by spending two nights in Paris on the way home.

Clearly the biggest chance to save is in Business or First Class.  The inside info about this can be culled from FlyerTalk or you can subscribe to a newsletter dedicated to this stuff at www.FirstClassflyer.com.

Finally, go to the ANA airlines website, sign up for their frequent flyer plan and then click the link to book international rewards tickets.  It is called the ANA tool and will show you what seats are available on their alliance partners.  Good luck!



DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks - our times are limited at this point as the non-stop UA flights (SFO-LHR) are few.  No worries - wish they had the promo months ago.  I really should familiarize myself with using FF system and reading FT more.
> 
> On the *A FF miles page on the US site - the miles are less than on the UA site itself needed for the same flights - why is that?


----------



## duke (May 31, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> Finally, go to the ANA airlines website, sign up for their frequent flyer plan and then click the link to book international rewards tickets.  It is called the ANA tool and will show you what seats are available on their alliance partners.  Good luck!



This is the best way to do it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 31, 2009)

duke said:


> This is the best way to do it.




I did this - and showed no seats on FF flights I was looking at - but when I go to the specific FF sites (US and UA) - they showed seats available.

I doing the fuzzy math - I do not see how anything but Super Saver FF seats are worth it (unless I have more miles than I know what to do with - or want Biz/1st class).

To get 2 standard economy class flights US-Europe using miles (200K FF miles) - it will cost 107K SPs - converted to 200K miles on US using the promo.  At 2.5 cents per SP (as an example) - these SPs are worth around $2500 - it is cheaper to buy the tix for $1600.

To get 2 Premier US-EU flights (320K FF miles) - it will cost 170K SPs converted to US miles - at 2.5c/SP this is about $4300 this is a better deal when compared to the cost of buying 2 Biz/1st class tickets for about $6000 (if I would actually buy these tix - which I wouldn't do).

It seems to me to be a better use of SPs to use them for hotel stays.

what am I missing?


----------



## Ken555 (May 31, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> what am I missing?



Anything other than the most discounted ff awards tend to cost more than we're willing to pay, and I suspect that's the wall you're hitting here.


----------



## stevens397 (May 31, 2009)

The issue to me is that 

1. I would not pay $6,000+ for two Business Class seats, and

2. I REALLY, REALLY prefer flying Business across the Atlantic!  So while some might say I'm not getting the true value since I wouldn't pay that much, it is most certainly a great value for me.  

The depressing part will come when I retire and  no longer generate the number of miles I do today - and have to readjust to flying coach!  Any BTW, my calculations are 65,000 Starpoints get 80,000 AsiaMiles (Cathay Pacific) which gets me Business Class to most of Europe on BA.   That's over 5 cents per point.


----------



## Ken555 (May 31, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> BTW, my calculations are 65,000 Starpoints get 80,000 AsiaMiles (Cathay Pacific) which gets me Business Class to most of Europe on BA.   That's over 5 cents per point.



That's great. And that's why I'm about to transfer 60k SPs to US Air ((60+15)x1.5)=112,500 US Air miles. I'm hoping to visit Africa next year and am now planning on using these miles to get a Swiss Air flight in business from LA-DAR (110k miles). Published business class for that route is about $6900 roundtrip on Swiss Air (they're actually among the least expensive, KLM is $11.3k, Lufthansa $12.5k, etc). I wanted first class for this flight (it's soooo long) but it turns out currently none of the carriers have first from Europe to Africa (but that may change soon), so I'll probably go business (which is perfectly fine for me!). And since Star Alliance permits a layover in each direction, I'll most likely stop in Europe for at least a few days in each direction, if not longer and visit friends there. Anyway, this works out to 11.5 cents per SP (@ the $6900 price).

FWIW, I'm also considering combining this with a Nights & Flights II award. Turns out that is 40k SPG -> miles and 30k for 5 nights in Cat4 hotel. I haven't used this award before, so I called to confirm changes can be made to the hotel and dates of stay without losing the discount. 

Also, I'm even considering transferring more to US Air since 20k SPs = 37.5k US Air miles, which is more than enough for a UAL flight to Hawaii but am hesitating since that's just 2.5 cents per point (@ $500/rt). Those of you on the east coast might consider this since it's a better deal for you as the flights are more expensive.


----------



## Ken555 (May 31, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> From the NY area, most of Europe on BA is only 80,000 in Business versus 100,000 getting it thru BA.  Not as good for you Glorian, out in California since their rates are based not on "continents" but on mileage ad I believe it would be in the next tier.  I only mention it here for all of the TUGGERS who live nearer to the East coast.



I thought most of the airlines classified the US as one location, when redeeming award tickets - similar to how the US airlines don't care whether we're departing LA or NY when going to Hawaii...it's 35k either way. Hmm... it seems BA is the same - doesn't differentiate where you depart as long as it's in North America. Perhaps Cathay makes the distinction, but BA doesn't.


----------



## stevens397 (May 31, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> I thought most of the airlines classified the US as one location, when redeeming award tickets - similar to how the US airlines don't care whether we're departing LA or NY when going to Hawaii...it's 35k either way. Hmm... it seems BA is the same - doesn't differentiate where you depart as long as it's in North America. Perhaps Cathay makes the distinction, but BA doesn't.



Exactly - that's what makes it such a great deal from the East Coast.  Here's the AsiaMiles award chart - you'll see it's all done by the total amount of miles you travel:

https://www.asiamiles.com/am/en/redeem/charts

One other nice thing about it is the ability to purchase one way awards.  It's really one of the best tips I ever got on FlyerTalk.  But again, California to Europe offers no similar bargain here.


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 31, 2009)

it cost me 100000 miles for each of us to go to italy first class for this coming october. the ticket if i paid cash is $3400 each.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to update....We transferred 60k starpoints into our US Airways account, got the 20k Bonus....took 1 day. Took another week before the additional "bonus" miles appeared into our US Airways account.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 8, 2009)

we just transferred 20000 from each of our accounts, will probably take a week or 2. not in any rush, just did it to maximize my miles.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 8, 2009)

As I wrote earlier, my transfer was to get FC tickets on Lufthansa for Greece next summer.  I can start trying to book the tickets mid-August.

It will be interesting to see how successful we all are actually redeeming these points!  Hope people will post on this thread when they do so.


----------



## duke (Jun 9, 2009)

US Airways 50% Bonus miles post weekly.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 9, 2009)

I had transferred 60k in US Airways miles and had 112.5k deposited into my account, with the SPG and USA bonuses added. 

We are going to use the miles towards 4 R/T for Maui, next summer. The points are just built up in our account and need to be use. Is it the best deal....no, but its good enough.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Jun 9, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Just to update....We transferred 60k starpoints into our US Airways account, got the 20k Bonus....took 1 day. Took another week before the additional "bonus" miles appeared into our US Airways account.



What am I missing?  Wouldn't the miles add up like this....

SPG transfer of 60,000 
SPG bonus of    15,000 
Total into USAirways   75,000 miles
plus USAirways bonus  37,500 miles

Total miles into USAirways FF account 112,500 miles
for only 60,000 SPG's...     

Where is the 20k Bonus??


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 9, 2009)

mitchandjeanette said:


> What am I missing?  Wouldn't the miles add up like this....
> 
> SPG transfer of 60,000
> SPG bonus of    15,000
> ...



112,500 miles is correct, I got my numbers mixed up when I posted earlier.

05/28/09  	06/08/09  	SUMMER BLOCKBUSTER 50% CAR & HOTEL BONUS  	 37,500 

05/28/09 	06/01/09 	CONVERSION: SPG POINTS TO MILES 	75,000


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Jun 9, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> 122,000 miles is correct, I got my numbers mixed up when I posted earlier.
> 
> 05/28/09  	06/08/09  	SUMMER BLOCKBUSTER 50% CAR & HOTEL BONUS  	 37,500
> 
> 05/28/09 	06/01/09 	CONVERSION: SPG POINTS TO MILES 	75,000



If you mean 112,500 miles is correct, then I understand my confusion... lol


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I finally remembered to do this. I decided to go ahead with the Nights & Flights II award (70,000) which includes 50,000 toward US Air, plus an additional 25,000 (after the Starwood "bonuses"). This should end up at 112,500 in the US Air account. 

I chose a Cat4 hotel for June 2010, and fully intend to change hotels and/or dates if needed before then. I was told changes may be made, etc etc without penalty - it's only if the hotel portion is canceled outright (and not replaced at the same time with another Cat4 reservation) would I receive the 30,000 points back in my account. This effectively means that I have a 5-night Cat4 stay that is 30,000 rather than 40,000, and which can be modified easily.


----------



## myip (Jul 1, 2009)

mitchandjeanette said:


> What am I missing?  Wouldn't the miles add up like this....
> 
> SPG transfer of 60,000
> SPG bonus of    15,000
> ...



I am confused.  I just  transfer the 60,000 spg points.

This is what I got.

SPG transfer of 60,000 
SPG bonus of    15,000 
Total into USAirways   75,000 miles

When do I get the 37,500 miles?

Thanks


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 1, 2009)

myip said:


> When do I get the 37,500 miles?
> 
> Thanks



It took a week to post the bonus miles to my account.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 1, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> It took a week to post the bonus miles to my account.



Me too...twice!


----------



## myip (Jul 1, 2009)

Great.  I will have to wait another week to see my bonus points.  Is there another promotion at Starwood to get the 15000 spg points?  I didn't expect to get that.


----------



## BradC (Jul 1, 2009)

myip said:


> Is there another promotion at Starwood to get the 15000 spg points?  I didn't expect to get that.


No, that's the standard deal:  transfer 20,000 Starpoints and get an additional 5,000 bonus Starpoints.


----------



## duke (Jul 2, 2009)

*Only 20,000 starpoints for direct flight to Maui*

I did it.  Made a StarAlliance reservation for United Airlines non-stop to Maui and it only cost 20,000 starpoints with the US airways promotion.

First, I used the ANA tool to make sure United flights were available for StarAlliance.

Second, I called US Airways and asked for the specific United flights.

Roundtrip was 37,500 miles but after converting starpoints with 25% bonus then getting US Airways 50% bonus on top of that it was a great deal.

You cannot make reservations on-line so you have to call.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 2, 2009)

Duke,

Did US Air charge you any fees for redeeming the miles for the UAL flight to Maui because you had to call? (I'm still getting up to speed on the US Air mileage program and associated fees).

TIA.


----------



## duke (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, the cash charge was $55 per ticket.
$5 per ticket for tax.
$50 per ticket for US Airways fee.
$30 per ticket "call in" fee WAIVED as you cannot make StarAlliance reservation on-line.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Jul 8, 2009)

duke said:


> First, I used the ANA tool to make sure United flights were available for StarAlliance.



I am still trying to learn all these FF terms and tools...  
What is the ANA tool??? 
I have SP's I can transfer, but it sure looks to me like USAirway doesn't have a lot to FF economy seats.  

mitch


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 8, 2009)

mitchandjeanette said:


> I am still trying to learn all these FF terms and tools...
> What is the ANA tool???
> I have SP's I can transfer, but it sure looks to me like USAirway doesn't have a lot to FF economy seats.
> 
> mitch



You may want to consult FT (FlyerTalk) - USAir FF miles can be used thru StarAlliance (*A).  The ANA tool is thru All Nippon Airlines.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Jul 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> You may want to consult FT (FlyerTalk) - USAir FF miles can be used thru StarAlliance (*A).  The ANA tool is thru All Nippon Airlines.




Thanks, I have been there, but sure like this site better.... lol   

Here I only have *wood properties, there I have AA miles, United miles, USAirway miles, Delta Miles, Alaska miles..   plus w/ SPG so many options....  
oh well, guess I need to just take the plung and start hunting for help and advise...


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just do it.  FT folk can be hard to take - very few really - but the depth of knowledge is amazing.  I can't begin to tell you all that I've learned that has provided us with amazing vacations.  

The ANA tool is merely a booking engine that allows you to locate available FF tickets on most Star Alliance airlines.  Very useful in the planning stages.  Obviously, if you transfer to US Air, you can't use it to book, but it means you can call US Air when you're ready to book and tell them the flights you want, knowing there are tickets to be had.

You need to go to the ANA website and register as an ANA Frequent Fiyer and then you will have full access to the booking engine.  Good luck!


----------



## clsmit (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the ANA info! When Continental eventually joins the Star Alliance this fall that will be REALLY helpful!

Live in Cleveland, Fly Continental. Otherwise you get to fly out of Akron!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey -- I love the Akron airport!  The 2nd row is a bad parking spot and you're at the gate within 10 minutes or so.  What's not to love?


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 9, 2009)

clsmit said:


> Thanks for the ANA info! When Continental eventually joins the Star Alliance this fall that will be REALLY helpful!
> 
> Live in Cleveland, Fly Continental. Otherwise you get to fly out of Akron!



Wish I agree with you.  To me, all it means is that there will be another way to find out how impossible it is to get Continental long-haul Business Class as a Standard Reward!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 11, 2009)

I was going through the ANA site and registered, but couldn't really figure out how to apply my US Airway miles to the ANA miles. Nor could I figure out how to compare the different award requirements. What am I missing?


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 11, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I was going through the ANA site and registered, but couldn't really figure out how to apply my US Airway miles to the ANA miles. Nor could I figure out how to compare the different award requirements. What am I missing?



These are two different issues.  You have points in you US Air account.  If you look at the US Air Partner Redemption Awards page, you will see that, for example, you need 80,000 miles to fly from the US to Europe in Business Class and 125,000 in First Class.  Okay - now you know what you need, but you don't know if there are seats available when you want to go and, if so, what airlines have them.

So you then go to the ANA search engine simply to find the seats.  In my case, I have learned that by planning early, I should have no problem getting FC seats from NY to Athens via either Lufthansa or Swiss Air.  I learned this by playing with a bunch of dates 10-11 months out.  I've written down the flights I prefer and others that would also work.  And I know that the second week in August, I'll start calling US Air and tell them which flights I want to redeem for.

In other words, the ONLY thing the ANA tool is for is to help investigate across the alliance to find where the seats are - which airlines are the easiest to deal with.  But your actual ticketing will all be done through US Air, of course, since that's where your miles are.

Get it?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 12, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> These are two different issues.  You have points in you US Air account.  If you look at the US Air Partner Redemption Awards page, you will see that, for example, you need 80,000 miles to fly from the US to Europe in Business Class and 125,000 in First Class.  Okay - now you know what you need, but you don't know if there are seats available when you want to go and, if so, what airlines have them.
> 
> So you then go to the ANA search engine simply to find the seats.  In my case, I have learned that by planning early, I should have no problem getting FC seats from NY to Athens via either Lufthansa or Swiss Air.  I learned this by playing with a bunch of dates 10-11 months out.  I've written down the flights I prefer and others that would also work.  And I know that the second week in August, I'll start calling US Air and tell them which flights I want to redeem for.
> 
> In other words, the ONLY thing the ANA tool is for is to help investigate across the alliance to find where the seats are - which airlines are the easiest to deal with.  But your actual ticketing will all be done through US Air, of course, since that's where your miles are.:



Ok...That is exactly the disconnect I was having. I have just one more question. Are the reward redemption values indicated on the US Airways partner airline award travel for one-way or round-trip?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 12, 2009)

I found this helpful search link too.

staralliance link


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 12, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Ok...That is exactly the disconnect I was having. I have just one more question. Are the reward redemption values indicated on the US Airways partner airline award travel for one-way or round-trip?



This table is round trip flights so RT from US to Europe is 80,000 in Business and 125,000 in First for US Air's Star Alliance partners.

http://www.usairways.com/common/resources/_downloads/dividendmiles/partnerawardtravel.pdf


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 13, 2009)

I appreciate your help in understanding the StarAlliance airfares. Those StarAlliance rewards are pretty low, when compared to US Airways rewards...almost half the amount for the required points.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 14, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> I have found BA to be among the easiest to deal with.  Now as I said earlier, I typically transfer my points to Cathay and have them get me the tickets, but it is the same fare bucket and availability.
> 
> From the NY area, most of Europe on BA is only 80,000 in Business versus 100,000 getting it thru BA.  Not as good for you Glorian, out in California since their rates are based not on "continents" but on mileage ad I believe it would be in the next tier.  I only mention it here for all of the TUGGERS who live nearer to the East coast.
> 
> And I find this works especially well for timesharers.  Why?  Because we're used to planning ahead!



Although the taxes, fees, fuel surcharges tend to be extremely high on free tickets with BA as well as Virgin Airlines.


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 14, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Although the taxes, fees, fuel surcharges tend to be extremely high on free tickets with BA as well as Virgin Airlines.



Not an infrequent comment but to me, this 61 year old back CRAVES the front of the plane and if it costs me a few hundreds to get seats worth thousands, I'm happy to pay it.  The bigger hassle, to me, is not being able to get tickets!

And amazingly, you don't pay those fuel surcharges on BA if you book it thru Cathay!


----------



## duke (Jul 21, 2009)

Just booked a second trip for next year on United using US Air miles.

Going to Cancun.

I had prevously booked this trip using my United miles but I will cancel United and use the US Air miles because they are worth less.

This promotion worked.  
Used the ANA tool to located United star-aliance flights.
Then called US Air to book.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 21, 2009)

duke said:


> Just booked a second trip for next year on United using US Air miles.
> 
> Going to Cancun.
> 
> ...



How many miles did it cost and what were the fees?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 21, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> This table is round trip flights so RT from US to Europe is 80,000 in Business and 125,000 in First for US Air's Star Alliance partners.
> 
> http://www.usairways.com/common/resources/_downloads/dividendmiles/partnerawardtravel.pdf



Why is there a disconnect between the *A chart for RT FF miles needed - and those need when trying to book thru the USAir website?

The chart it tells me that between the US and Europe is 80K FF miles RT, but the USAir standard FF award is 80K each way (160K total).


----------



## duke (Jul 21, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> How many miles did it cost and what were the fees?



30,000 US AIR miles and $58.06 tax plus $35.00 booking fee.

Tax was same when booking United ticket directly.

By the way, United charges 35,000 miles to book directly so this was a great bargain.

(for me the United miles are more valuable as we go to Maui frequently and United has best flights.  Also, StarPoints transfer rate to United is bad.  So, for us, it is best to save up United miles and transfer StarPoints to US Air with this promotion)


----------



## duke (Jul 21, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Why is there a disconnect between the *A chart for RT FF miles needed - and those need when trying to book thru the USAir website?
> 
> The chart it tells me that between the US and Europe is 80K FF miles RT, but the USAir standard FF award is 80K each way (160K total).



David:

Standard awards cost 2 times the Mileage Saver award rate.

Standard awards have no blackout dates.

Mileage Saver awards are what used to be thought of as the regular rate.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 21, 2009)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> Standard awards cost 2 times the Mileage Saver award rate.
> 
> ...



So the chart shows 'Mileage Saver' awards and not 'Standard' awards - that makes sense... interesting.  Thanks - I thought I was missing something.


----------



## fresca (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the Tips! It worked!*

Thank you all for the info...I took 130,000 starwood points, and transferred it to US Airways, with 30,000 bonus points from Starwood. That got 160k, which got a 50% bonus of 80K, for a total of 240k. I then got 3 business class seats to Zurich.
I am excited- never flown business with my family. It took 9 days for the transfers, and about 15 phone calls to try to push it throught, but hey, everyone needs hobbies...

thanks again
tom


----------



## golf261 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Converting starpoints*

I have waited until almost the last minute, and want to make sure I can take advantage of this offer.  I have obtained a USAir Dividend #, so now I go to the SPG site to transfer however many points I want to the mileage number, correct?  US Air will automatically give me the bonus since I have registered for the promotion?

Thanks!


----------



## jarta (Jul 29, 2009)

SPG has a limit on the number of miles you can transfer each day (maybe 75,000?).  If you transfer 60,000 points to US Air, you will receive 15,000 points as a SPG bonus.

So, you get 75,000 points transferred to US Air and it adds the 50% bonus - 112,500 US Air miles is what you are supposed to end up with.

If you see this before midnight and did not know about the SPG limit I suggest you go to SPG, login and make a transfer tonight.  If not, you can still transfer twice (7/30 & 7/31) or 120,000 and end up with a total of 225,000 air miles in your US Air accoount.      ...   eom


----------



## lily28 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am trying to use the ANA tool mention above to try to find free seats on the star alliance (UAL, air china) for next summer. I have signed up for ana frequent flyer program but can't find the link to look for available free seats. please help


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2009)

lily28 said:


> I am trying to use the ANA tool mention above to try to find free seats on the star alliance (UAL, air china) for next summer. I have signed up for ana frequent flyer program but can't find the link to look for available free seats. please help



https://aswbe-i.ana.co.jp/p_per/sky_ip_per_en/preAwdSearchLogin.do

Click this link, login, then click on the 2nd (blue) item on the page called "Use Star Alliance Member Airlines" 

Have fun


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2009)

With the reminder of this thread earlier today, I finally remembered to login, check flights, and then call US Air to book for next Spring for WKORV. Took about 10 minutes total with the US Air rep and got exactly the flights I found on ANA. 

I'm using miles from the SP conversion earlier this summer, so it's really only costing about 20,000 StarPoints for this flight, per seat. Current price on these flights is $765, so I'm happy with this reservation. 

FWIW, it only cost 35,000 miles per seat booking on United using US Air miles. The same dates were available on US Air flights for 70,000 (and took much longer to get there).


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2009)

duke said:


> Yes, the cash charge was $55 per ticket.
> $5 per ticket for tax.
> $50 per ticket for US Airways fee.
> $30 per ticket "call in" fee WAIVED as you cannot make StarAlliance reservation on-line.



FYI, I just paid $5 tax and $25 US Air fee. The rep didn't even mention a $30 call in fee. Total paid $30. Not sure why they charged you $50 (could they have actually _lowered_ prices?).


----------



## myip (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> FYI, I just paid $5 tax and $25 US Air fee. The rep didn't even mention a $30 call in fee. Total paid $30. Not sure why they charged you $50 (could they have actually _lowered_ prices?).


$50 is for international flight fees. $25 domestic booking fees using Mileage.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone used the StarAlliance and booked a flight arriving in one location, but departing from another. For example, I was wondering if it was possible to arrive in Italy, Rome, but depart from Paris, France to come back home?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Has anyone used the StarAlliance and booked a flight arriving in one location, but departing from another. For example, I was wondering if it was possible to arrive in Italy, Rome, but depart from Paris, France to come back home?



You shouldn't have difficulty doing this. I just the same type of open jaw reservation with OneWorld. It's all based on the number of points for each segment, so if the points are the same for the return from Paris as they are from Rome (and they are) then you'll be able to do this.


----------

